# VMware-Server will nicht :(

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ich habe mir heute VMware-Server installiert.

Kompiliert und Startet ohne Probleme.

Als Client nutze ich Windows mit der Remote Konsole.

Ich kann mich auch gut verbinden. Ein System anlegen klappt auch.

Aber ich kann es nicht starten: Folgender Fehler kommt :

http://xvista.wh-forum.de/files/vmware.jpg

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

vmware.log

```
BlackBox WfW 3.11 # cat vmware.log

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| Log for VMware Server pid=4880 version=1.0.1 build=build-29996 option=Release

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| Command line: "/opt/vmware/server/lib/bin/vmware-vmx" "-C" "-@" """" "/home/vmware/WfW 3.11/Windows 3.1.vmx"

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| vmxvmdb: Index name being generated from config file

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| VMXVmdbConnectServerd - Trying to discover serverd

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat system.cpuusage

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat system.ram

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat system.uptime

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat system.load

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| pcpu #0 CPUID numEntries=1 AuthcAMDenti

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| pcpu #0 CPUID version=0x5a2 id1.edx=0x88a93d id1.ecx=0x0 id1.ebx=0x400

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| pcpu #0 CPUID id80.eax=80000006 id81.edx=0xc0c0a13d id81.ecx=0x0

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| CPUID id1.edx: 0x88a93d id1.ecx: 0 id81.edx: 0xc0c0a13d id81.ecx: 0

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| CPUID id88.ecx: 0 id88.edx: 0

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| Removing stale symlink /var/run/vmware/%2Fhome%2Fvmware%2FWfW%203%2E11%2FWindows%203%2E1%2Evmx

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| Setup symlink /var/run/vmware/%2Fhome%2Fvmware%2FWfW%203%2E11%2FWindows%203%2E1%2Evmx -> /var/run/vmware/root/4880

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| ACL_InitCapabilities: here 1 (bug 63252)

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| changing directory to /home/vmware/WfW 3.11/.

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| Config file: /home/vmware/WfW 3.11/Windows 3.1.vmx

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| CnxAcceptConnection: Could not receive fd on 27: invalid control message

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| Failed to get IPC connection

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| Read from FIFO 32 -- connecting to serverd...

Feb 15 21:48:20: vmx| VMDB: Connected to serverd

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| Accepted new connection at 45 for thread servercontrol (0x84db360)

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| VUINewControlConnection: before slow ACL gunk (bug 63252).

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| ACL_InitCapabilities: here 2 (bug 63252)

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| VUINewControlConnection: after slow ACL gunk (bug 63252).

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| VUI: A new VMControl client connected.

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| VMXVmdbCbVmVmxExecState: Exec state change requested to state poweredOn without reset

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| PowerOn

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| Host ACPI: can't find SRAT

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| HOST sysname Linux, nodename BlackBox, release 2.6.20-gentoo, version #1 Mon Feb 5 21:37:49 CET 2007, machine i586, hz=100

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT --- USER PREFERENCES

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT --- USER DEFAULTS

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT --- HOST DEFAULTS

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT    vmnet1.hostonlyaddress = 172.16.74.1

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT     serverd.init.fullpath = /opt/vmware/server/lib/serverd/init.pl

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT         authd.client.port = 902

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT          control.fullpath = /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-cmd

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT            authd.fullpath = /opt/vmware/server/sbin/vmware-authd

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT             loop.fullpath = /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-loop

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT                    libdir = /opt/vmware/server/lib

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT           vmware.fullpath = /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT    vmnet1.hostonlynetmask = 255.255.255.0

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT                     vmdir = /home/vmware

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT            dhcpd.fullpath = /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmnet-dhcpd

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT          serverd.fullpath = /opt/vmware/server/sbin/vmware-serverd

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT            datastore.name = local

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT       datastore.localpath = /home/vmware/

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT prefvmx.useRecommendedLockedMemSize = FALSE

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT  prefvmx.allVMMemoryLimit = 256

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT             defaultVMPath = /home/vmware

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT          priority.grabbed = normal

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT        priority.ungrabbed = normal

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT --- SITE DEFAULTS

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT                  tag.help = introduction.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT   tag.configurationEditor = config_editor_newvm.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT             tag.ideConfig = devices_virtualdrive.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT          tag.floppyConfig = devices_floppy.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT           tag.mouseConfig = devices_mouse.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT             tag.netConfig = devices_netadapter.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT        tag.parallelConfig = devices_parallel.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT          tag.serialConfig = devices_serial.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT           tag.soundConfig = devices_sound.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT             tag.memConfig = configvm_memory.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT            tag.miscConfig = configvm.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT             tag.usbConfig = devices_usb.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT         tag.displayConfig = configvm_display-problems.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT                 tag.tools = vmtools.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT --- COMMAND LINE

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT          gui.managementUI = TRUE

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT --- CONFIGURATION

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT            config.version = 8

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT         virtualHW.version = 4

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT             scsi0.present = FALSE

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT                   memsize = 64

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT            ide0:0.present = TRUE

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT           ide0:0.fileName = FestplatteC.vmdk

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT            ide1:0.present = TRUE

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT           ide1:0.fileName = auto detect

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT         ide1:0.deviceType = atapi-cdrom

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT          floppy0.fileName = /home/conikost/DOS/DOS622_1.IMA

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT         Ethernet0.present = TRUE

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT               displayName = Windows f▒r Workgroups 3.11

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT                   guestOS = win31

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT          priority.grabbed = normal

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT        priority.ungrabbed = normal

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT         ide1:0.autodetect = TRUE

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT          floppy0.fileType = file

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT               ide0:0.redo =

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT     ethernet0.addressType = generated

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT             uuid.location = 56 4d 73 ec 7c bf ed 0e-00 22 ef 13 00 e6 2e 67

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT                 uuid.bios = 56 4d 73 ec 7c bf ed 0e-00 22 ef 13 00 e6 2e 67

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT ethernet0.generatedAddress = 00:0c:29:e6:2e:67

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT ethernet0.generatedAddressOffset = 0

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT       ide0:0.writeThrough = TRUE

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT                workingDir = .

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT     ide1:0.startConnected = FALSE

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT               ide0:0.mode = independent-persistent

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT --- USER DEFAULTS

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT --- HOST DEFAULTS

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT    vmnet1.hostonlyaddress = 172.16.74.1

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT     serverd.init.fullpath = /opt/vmware/server/lib/serverd/init.pl

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT         authd.client.port = 902

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT          control.fullpath = /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-cmd

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT            authd.fullpath = /opt/vmware/server/sbin/vmware-authd

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT             loop.fullpath = /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-loop

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT                    libdir = /opt/vmware/server/lib

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT           vmware.fullpath = /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT    vmnet1.hostonlynetmask = 255.255.255.0

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT                     vmdir = /home/vmware

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT            dhcpd.fullpath = /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmnet-dhcpd

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT          serverd.fullpath = /opt/vmware/server/sbin/vmware-serverd

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT            datastore.name = local

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT       datastore.localpath = /home/vmware/

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT prefvmx.useRecommendedLockedMemSize = FALSE

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT  prefvmx.allVMMemoryLimit = 256

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT             defaultVMPath = /home/vmware

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT          priority.grabbed = normal

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT        priority.ungrabbed = normal

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT --- SITE DEFAULTS

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT                  tag.help = introduction.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT   tag.configurationEditor = config_editor_newvm.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT             tag.ideConfig = devices_virtualdrive.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT          tag.floppyConfig = devices_floppy.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT           tag.mouseConfig = devices_mouse.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT             tag.netConfig = devices_netadapter.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT        tag.parallelConfig = devices_parallel.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT          tag.serialConfig = devices_serial.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT           tag.soundConfig = devices_sound.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT             tag.memConfig = configvm_memory.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT            tag.miscConfig = configvm.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT             tag.usbConfig = devices_usb.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT         tag.displayConfig = configvm_display-problems.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT                 tag.tools = vmtools.htm

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DICT --- GLOBAL SETTINGS

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| WSSCAN: reserved mem (in MB) min=32 max=928 recommended=928

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx|         hostMem=1024 maxAllowedAll=-1 maxAllowedVM=3600

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx|         totOverhead=16

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| WSSCAN: reserved mem (in MB) 256, min=32 max=928

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| WSSCAN: Overhead 22769 paged 5150 nonpaged 4096 maxFBSize

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| WSSCAN 1 1 65536 -1 65536 -1 50 0

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| LICENSE using: '/etc/vmware/license.vs.1.0-00'

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| STATDECLGROUP stats Root "" null

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| Host CPUID features: version 0x5a2 id1.edx 0x88a93d id1.ecx 0x0 id81.edx 0xc0c0a13d id81.ecx 0x0

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| CPU.cpuFeatures = 0x1dca00

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| CPUID after masking: version 0x5a2 id1.edx 0x88ab3d id1.ecx 0x0 id81.edx 0xc0c0a33d id81.ecx 0x0 id88.ecx 0x0

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| CPU.cpuFeatures = 0x81dca00

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| Error write protecting monitor.

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| KHZEstimate 531271

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| MHZEstimate 531

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| NumVCPUs 1

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| UUID: location-UUID is 56 4d 73 ec 7c bf ed 0e-00 22 ef 13 00 e6 2e 67

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| MM: Using partialmap, 16384 pages AC 0 CE 1 TM 0 DOHU 0

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| UUID: canonical path is /home/vmware/WfW 3.11/Windows 3.1.vmx

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| UUID: location-UUID is 56 4d 73 ec 7c bf ed 0e-00 22 ef 13 00 e6 2e 67

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| FILEIO: Found a previous instance of lock file '/home/vmware/WfW 3.11/564d73ec-7cbf-ed0e-0022-ef1300e62e67.vmem.WRITELOCK'. It will be removed automatically.

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| MM: using fileName /home/vmware/WfW 3.11/564d73ec-7cbf-ed0e-0022-ef1300e62e67.vmem for paging

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| Msg_Reset:

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| [msg.hostlinux.writeprotect] Could not write protect (Permission denied)

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| ----------------------------------------

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| Opened paging file /home/vmware/WfW 3.11/564d73ec-7cbf-ed0e-0022-ef1300e62e67.vmem

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| Mapped mainmem as pageable

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat vm.cpuusage

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat vm.ram

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat vm.uptime

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DISK: OPEN ide0:0 '/home/vmware/WfW 3.11/FestplatteC.vmdk' independent-persistent R[(null)]

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| AIOGNRC: Starting 4 I/O threads.

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DISKLIB-DSCPTR: Opened [0]: "Festplatte C-flat.vmdk" 0 (0x2a)

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DISKLIB-LINK  : Opened '/home/vmware/WfW 3.11/FestplatteC.vmdk' (0x2a): monolithicFlat, 4194304 sectors / 2048 Mb.

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DISKLIB-LIB   : Opened "/home/vmware/WfW 3.11/FestplatteC.vmdk" (flags 0x2a).

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DISK: OPEN '/home/vmware/WfW 3.11/FestplatteC.vmdk' Geo (4161/16/63) BIOS Geo (0/0/0) freeSpace=74582Mb

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| TimeTracker host to guest rate conversion 459041987180215 @ 531271000Hz -> 459041987180215 @ 531271000Hz

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| TimeTracker host to guest rate conversion ((x * 2147483648) >> 31) + 0

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat ide0:0.bytesread

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat ide0:0.byteswritten

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat ide1:0.bytesread

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat ide1:0.byteswritten

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat vm.heartbeat

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DISKUTIL: ide0:0 : toolsVersion = 0

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DISKUTIL: Offline toolsVersion = 0

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| VmdbDbCheckDataType failed for path=/vm/#829e45c440b3ee8f/vmx/guestTools/versionStatus/ and value=notAvailable: (-11) Type mismatch

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| Vmdb_Set: Failed to set /vm/#829e45c440b3ee8f/vmx/guestTools/versionStatus/ to notAvailable (Type mismatch)

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| VMXVmdb_SetToolsVersionState failed. ret = Type mismatch

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| TOOLS INSTALL initializing state to IDLE on power on.

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DVGA: DVGA is not supported since the host uses kernel framebuffer

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| DVGA: Full screen VGA will not be available.

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| VMMon_GetkHzEstimate: Calculated 531217 kHz

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| VLANCE: send cluster threshold is 80, size = 2 recalcInterval is 2 ticks

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat ethernet0.bytesread

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat ethernet0.byteswritten

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| VMxfer: Waiting for version negotiation...

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| IPC version negotiation version: VMX returning 2.1 to servercontrol

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| IPC vmcontrol-temp version: VMX returning 11.4 to servercontrol that tried 11.4

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| VMxfer: done.

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| Ethernet0 MAC Address: 00:0c:29:e6:2e:67

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| VMXNET: send cluster threshold is 80, size = 2 recalcInterval is 2 ticks, dontClusterSize is 128

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| E1000: checksum cycles/kB: C=1886 asm=656

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| Can't read-only monitor pages #0

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| VMX_PowerOn: ModuleTable_PowerOn = 1

Feb 15 21:48:21: vmx| VMX setting maximum IPC write buffers to 0 packets, 0 bytes

Feb 15 21:48:21: mks| Async MKS thread is alive

Feb 15 21:48:21: vcpu-0| PShare: enabled 1, scanRate 32, checkRate 16

Feb 15 21:48:21: vcpu-0| guestCpuFeatures = 0x81dca00

Feb 15 21:48:21: vcpu-0| Init modules.

Feb 15 21:48:21: vcpu-0| DISKUTIL: ide0:0 : capacity=4194304

Feb 15 21:48:22: vcpu-0| CPU reset: hard

Feb 15 21:48:22: vmx| VNET: Notification enabled for Ethernet0

Feb 15 21:48:22: vmx| FLOPPYLIB-IMAGE: Floppy geometry 80/2/18 detected from boot sector.

Feb 15 21:48:22: vcpu-0| sz=3112928

Feb 15 21:48:22: vcpu-0| vmm32 initialized: Releasebuild-29996. cflags: 0x08080002.01801000.00000050

Feb 15 21:48:22: vcpu-0| MONITOR PANIC: vcpu-0:VMM fault: regs=0x5c54, exc=13, eip=0x37ea5

Feb 15 21:48:22: vcpu-0| Core dump with build build-29996

Feb 15 21:48:22: vcpu-0| Writing monitor corefile "/home/vmware/WfW 3.11/vmware-core.gz"

Feb 15 21:48:22: vcpu-0| CoreDump: dumping core with superuser privileges

Feb 15 21:48:22: vcpu-0| Beginning monitor coredump

Feb 15 21:48:23: vcpu-0| End monitor coredump

Feb 15 21:48:23: vcpu-0| Writing anonymous pages at pos: 401000

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| Msg_Post: Error

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| [msg.hostlinux.writeprotect] Could not write protect (Permission denied)

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| [msg.log.monpanic] *** VMware Server internal monitor error ***

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| vcpu-0:VMM fault: regs=0x5c54, exc=13, eip=0x37ea5

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| Please report this problem by selecting menu item Help > VMware on the Web > Request Support, or by going to the Web page "http://www.vmware.com/info?id=8&logFile=%2Fhome%2Fvmware%2FWfW%203%2E11%2Fvmware%2Elog&coreLocation=%2Fhome%2Fvmware%2FWfW%203%2E11%2Fvmware%2Dcore%2Egz". Please provide us with the log file (/home/vmware/WfW 3.11/vmware.log) and the core file (/home/vmware/WfW 3.11/vmware-core.gz).

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| [msg.log.monpanic.linuxdebug] If the problem is repeatable, please set 'Logging level' to 'Debug' in the Misc panel of Virtual Machine Settings. Then reproduce the incident and file it according to the instructions.

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| [msg.log.monpanic.linux] To collect files to submit to VMware support, run vm-support.

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| [msg.log.monpanic.finish] We will respond on the basis of your support entitlement.

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| We appreciate your feedback,

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0|   -- the VMware Server team.

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| ----------------------------------------

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| POST(no connection): Could not write protect (Permission denied)

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| *** VMware Server internal monitor error ***

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| vcpu-0:VMM fault: regs=0x5c54, exc=13, eip=0x37ea5

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| Please report this problem by selecting menu item Help > VMware on the Web > Request Support, or by going to the Web page "http://www.vmware.com/info?id=8&logFile=%2Fhome%2Fvmware%2FWfW%203%2E11%2Fvmware%2Elog&coreLocation=%2Fhome%2Fvmware%2FWfW%203%2E11%2Fvmware%2Dcore%2Egz". Please provide us with the log file (/home/vmware/WfW 3.11/vmware.log) and the core file (/home/vmware/WfW 3.11/vmware-core.gz).

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| If the problem is repeatable, please set 'Logging level' to 'Debug' in the Misc panel of Virtual Machine Settings. Then reproduce the incident and file it according to the instructions.

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| To collect files to submit to VMware support, run vm-support.

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| We will respond on the basis of your support entitlement.

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| We appreciate your feedback,

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0|   -- the VMware Server team.

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0|

Feb 15 21:48:25: vcpu-0| Exiting vcpu-0

Feb 15 21:48:25: vmx| VTHREAD watched thread 4 "vcpu-0" died

Feb 15 21:48:25: IO#0| VTHREAD watched thread 0 "vmx" died

Feb 15 21:48:25: IO#1| VTHREAD watched thread 0 "vmx" died

Feb 15 21:48:25: IO#2| VTHREAD watched thread 0 "vmx" died

Feb 15 21:48:25: IO#3| VTHREAD watched thread 0 "vmx" died

Feb 15 21:48:25: mks| Ignoring update request in VGA_Expose (mode change pending).

Feb 15 21:48:25: mks| VTHREAD watched thread 0 "vmx" died

```

----------

## tgurr

Ist dein Benutzer in der Gruppe vmware?

/etc/xinetd.d/vmware-authd editiert und deinen Windows-Host bei only_from mit eingetragen?

----------

## aZZe

Die Hauptkonfigurationsdatei ist die /etc/xinetd.conf! Ich würde erstmal die Zeile hier komplett auskommentieren und dann schauen was passiert.

```

# Define access restriction defaults

#

#       no_access       =

        only_from       = localhost   <----- das hier auskommentieren!!! Kann man später immer noch anpassen.

#       max_load        = 0

        cps             = 50 10

        instances       = 50

        per_source      = 10

```

Gruß aZZe

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ja, mein User ist in der Gruppe vmware.

Und ja, das allow ist angepasst!

Ist ja kann per Remote Konsole drauf!

Ich kann ja nur keine VM starten.

----------

## ConiKost

Niemand ne Idee?

----------

## bbgermany

Hallo ConiKost,

so wie ich das verstanden habe, heist es, wenn du in der Gruppe "vmware" bist, kannst du die vmware-console ausführen. Das heist noch lange nicht, dass du mit dem User VM's anlegen kannst. Wenn du dich Remote via vmware-console anmeldest, nimm mal den User root zum anmelden. Dann wirst du auch erfolgreich VM's anlegen und starten können.

MfG, Stefan

----------

## ConiKost

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hallo ConiKost,
> 
> so wie ich das verstanden habe, heist es, wenn du in der Gruppe "vmware" bist, kannst du die vmware-console ausführen. Das heist noch lange nicht, dass du mit dem User VM's anlegen kannst. Wenn du dich Remote via vmware-console anmeldest, nimm mal den User root zum anmelden. Dann wirst du auch erfolgreich VM's anlegen und starten können.
> 
> MfG, Stefan

 

Ne, sry da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.

Also die Sache ist so:

PC1 (vmware-server installiert, linux) --- Switch --- PC2 (vmware-remote-console, windows)

ich habe auf PC1 user root in die vmware gruppe gepackt. Von PC2 logge ich mich mit USER ROOT ein und kann erfolgreich eine VM erstellen! Ordner etc werden angelegt!

Der Fehler taucht erst auf, wenn ich eine VM starten will. Ich habe auch testweise auf /home/vmware (wo die vms liegen) chmod 777 -R gemacht ...

Ich hoffe das war nun verständlich  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ConiKost

*push*

----------

